# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Këngët franceze

## MI CORAZON

*Per ata kengetare , qe kane lene gjurme ne historine e muzikes boterore: Edit Piaf, Charles Aznavour, Nana Mouskouri, Jacques Brel..etj, etj...
Po e filloj me kengen " La Boheme "  interpretuar shkelqyeshem nga i madhi Charles Aznavour.
Megjithese nuk di frengjisht, po ve tekstin e kesaj kenge me shprese qe do jete diku ketu ne forum ndonje perkthyes i zoti (sigurisht pe Korçe) per te na dhene nje ide te teksteve te ketyre kengeve te mrekullueshme.*

_ "LA BOHEME"

Je vous parle d'un temps
Que les moins de vingt ans
Ne peuvent pas connaître
Montmartre en ce temps-là
Accrochait ses lilas
Jusque sous nos fenêtres
Et si l'humble garni
Qui nous servait de nid
Ne payait pas de mine
C'est là qu'on s'est connu
Moi qui criait famine
Et toi qui posais nue

La bohème, la bohème
Ça voulait dire on est heureux
La bohème, la bohème
Nous ne mangions qu'un jour sur deux

Dans les cafés voisins
Nous étions quelques-uns
Qui attendions la gloire
Et bien que miséreux
Avec le ventre creux
Nous ne cessions d'y croire
Et quand quelque bistrot
Contre un bon repas chaud
Nous prenait une toile
Nous récitions des vers
Groupés autour du poêle
En oubliant l'hiver

La bohème, la bohème
Ça voulait dire tu es jolie
La bohème, la bohème
Et nous avions tous du génie

Souvent il m'arrivait
Devant mon chevalet
De passer des nuits blanches
Retouchant le dessin
De la ligne d'un sein
Du galbe d'une hanche
Et ce n'est qu'au matin
Qu'on s'asseyait enfin
Devant un café-crème
Epuisés mais ravis
Fallait-il que l'on s'aime
Et qu'on aime la vie

La bohème, la bohème
Ça voulait dire on a vingt ans
La bohème, la bohème
Et nous vivions de l'air du temps

Quand au hasard des jours
Je m'en vais faire un tour
A mon ancienne adresse
Je ne reconnais plus
Ni les murs, ni les rues
Qui ont vu ma jeunesse
En haut d'un escalier
Je cherche l'atelier
Dont plus rien ne subsiste
Dans son nouveau décor
Montmartre semble triste
Et les lilas sont morts

La bohème, la bohème
On était jeunes, on était fous
La bohème, la bohème
Ça ne veut plus rien dire du tout _

----------


## Mjellma

Bonsoir MI Corazon
Ca va ma chere ?


Une jam duke kerku ka kohe nje keng ne gjuhen Frenge e ndoshta do ma gjesh ti...te shperbelej me nje drek/dark nese me gjen

E kendon Adamol edhe quhet "Tomber la niege "

Pres me padurim  :perqeshje: 

Tung pra
Mjellma

----------


## korçar

Ku di une ce me dogji mua, po pse me dogji mua eh pse me dogji?  :shkelje syri:  Hajde merre vesh... ja morri doren cuca e bjeshkeve, di si te me verre ne seder. 
C'eshte e drejta tekstet e kengeve mund ti perkthesh, "perkthim per perkthim" (sic thone francezet), por do dale pak si gje e sheshte - si pershesh me uje - sepse nuk duhet harruar qe teksti i nje kenge eshte NJE me melodine... Spo e zgjat shume perderisa i dini keto per cfare po flas.

Gjithesesi :


BIE BORE

Bie bore 
Kete nate sdo te vish
Bie bore 
Zemra me zeze stoliset
Hordhia e embel
Gjithe bardhe perlotur
Zogu mu ne dege
Qan per sortilegjin
Kete nate sdo te vish
Me therret deshperimi
Por bora bie
Rodhan i pashqetesuar
Bie bore
Kete nate sdo te vish
Bie bore
Gjithcka zbardhur nga deshperimi
Siguri e trishte
I ftohti dhe mosprania
Kjo qetesi e mallkuar
Vetmi bardhembuluar
Kete nate sdo te vish
Me therret deshperimi
Por bora bie
Rodhan i pashqetesuar

----------


## Neandertal

Mesa di une gjurme ka lene edhe Mirej Matje.

Tekste te kengeve te saj nuk di.

----------


## GoDDeSS

more po un qe se duroj dot fare gjuhen franceze? mos ma merni per ters...ska te beje fare me kete teme...thjesht nuk me pelqen gjuha  :perqeshje:

----------


## Reina

mua me pelqen po se kam studjuar keshtu se kuptoj..

----------


## llokumja

Mua me pelqejne shume gjuha frenge edhe kam 10 vjet qe e mesoj eshte me te vertete e bukur edhe kenget qe keni zgjedhur jane me te vertete te bukura edhe un me vone do tju postoj nje kenge

me respekt llokumja :shkelje syri:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## hope31

Me pelqyen te gjitha kenget qe jane shkruar.
Kane filluar te me pelqejne shume kenget franceze.
Pelqej kenget e Johny Holliday,Lara Fabian,Jenifer (Star Academy),
Ophelie Winter,Garon,Natacha St. Pierre, Elizé,Lorie................. e shume te tjere qe nuk po i shenoj te gjithe.
Do doja te kisha te shkruar tekstin e kenges:"Que je t'aime" dhe "O Marie.." kenge te J. Holliday.

Sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## korçar

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *  JACQUES BREL - " Ne me quite pas "
> 
> Ne me quite pas 
> il faut oublier 
> tout peut s'oublier 
> qui s'enfuuit deja 
> oublier le temps 
> des malentendus 
> ...



MOS ME BRAKTIS

Mos me ler 
duhet harruar
gjithcka mund te harrohet
qe fillon arratiset
te harrosh kohen
keqkuptimet
dhe kohen e humbur
qe te dish se si
te harrosh keto ore
qe vrisnin nganjehere
me bresheri "perse"-sh
zemren e miresise
mos me ler 
mos me ler
mos me ler

Do te te ofroj
perla shiu
nga vende
ku shiu nuk bie
do gerrmoj dheun
deri sa te vdes
te te mbuloj trupin
me drite e me ar
do krijoj nje fushe
me mbret dashurine
me mbret dashurine
ku princeshe je ti
mos me ler 
mos me ler
mos me ler...

Titulli i perkthyer normalisht duhet te jete "Mos me ler" por ne gojen e Brelit kjo fjale ka aq shume brendesi e intensitet saqe behet "Mos me braktis"... se do jem i humbur.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga korçar_ 
> *
> 
> Do te te ofroj
> perla shiu
> nga vende
> ku shiu nuk bie
> do gerrmoj dheun
> deri sa te vdes
> ...


Ma kishin përkthyer, por si duket amatorë...e nuk tingëllonte kaq bukur. Thx korçari ! 
Më pëlqen aq shumë kjo këngë, sa s'bëhet.

----------


## Ihti

Forevre, *Et si tu n'existais pas* eshte kenga e preferume e sime meje  :buzeqeshje:  ...detyrimisht nje nga me te emblat per mua.

----------


## korçar

Franca nuk eshte kot, te pakten me shume se te tjerat, vendi i te drejtave te njeriut. Ka ca babaxhane si pune e ketij me poshte qe e perfaqesojne me shume se dinjesisht, artistikisht te pakten.

_Maxime Le Forrestier_ 



*Né quelque part* 

On choisit pas ses parents,
on choisit pas sa famille
On choisit pas non plus
les trottoirs de Manille
De Paris ou d'Alger
Pour apprendre à marcher
Etre né quelque part
Etre né quelque part
Pour celui qui est né
C'est toujours un hasard
Nom'inqwando yes qxag iqwahasa {2x}

Y a des oiseaux de basse cour et des oiseaux de passage
Ils savent où sont leur nids, quand ils rentrent de voyage
Ou qu'ils restent chez eux
Ils savent où sont leurs ufs

Etre né quelque part
Etre né quelque part
C'est partir quand on veut,
Revenir quand on part

Est-ce que les gens naissent
Egaux en droits
A l'endroit
Où ils naissent

Nom'inqwando yes qxag iqwahasa

Est-ce que les gens naissent Egaux en droits
A l'endroit
Où ils naissent
Que les gens naissent
Pareils ou pas

On choisit pas ses parents, on choisit pas sa famille
On choisit pas non plus les trottoirs de Manille
De Paris ou d'Alger
Pour apprendre à marcher

Je suis né quelque part
Je suis né quelque part
Laissez moi ce repère
Ou je perds la mémoire
Nom'inqwando yes qxag iqwaha.sa
Est-ce que les gens naissent...

(Do ta perkthej me vone se per mua kjo perfaqeson hymnin e njerezimit.)

P.S. Cupke ty befsha une tani ti e di mire se po spati urrejtje nuk ka dashuri. Edhe Breli ate thote : "Te dua moj po sa te urrej." (Jo se e thote Breli dhe eshte patjeter ashtu por shpesh here talenti i artistit eshte pikerisht aftesia per te kuptuar ate qe te tjeret s'shikojne si dhe guximi per ta thene.) Ate moton "O korçare o hic fare" e kam si lekure te dyte. Po faji i kujt, do thuash ti? Ajo qe di eshte se nuk eshte aspak faji i "hicit fare"...

----------


## Nuh Musa

Kjo kenge cdohere me kujton romanin "das parfüm", nga Patrick Süsskind (nuk e di titullin anglisht), ja kisha ofruar cdonjerit ketu, eshte nje roman i vecant.


Grace Jones  (origjinali nga edith piaf, por grace jones e kendon shume mire, dhe melodia eshte edhe me e mire se teksti, qe sjam kam haberin se cka thot)


La Vie en Rose



Des yeuz qui font baisser les miens
Un rire qui se perd sur sa bouche
Voila le portrait sans retouche
De L'homme auguel J'appartiens
Quand il me prend dans ses bras,

Il me parle tout bas
Je vois la vie en rose
Il me dit des mots d'amour
das mots de tous les Jours,

Et ca me fait quelques choses
Il est entre dans mon coeur,

Une part de bonheur
Dont je connais la cause
C'est lui pour
Moi, moi pour lui dans la vie
Il me L'a dit, L'a jure pour la vie,
Et des que je L'apercois
Alors je sens en moi, mon coeur qui bat...

Des nuits d'amour a plus finir
Un grand bonheur qui prend sa place
Les ennuis, des chagrins S'effacent
Heureux, heureux a en mourir

flm

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Kjo poezi e cila u bë edhe këngë është përkthyer shqip (diku në një kuti e kam por nuk e gjej tani). Natyrisht versioni origjinal është më i bukur. 

Francois ARAGON: Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux 

Rien n'est jamais acquis à l'homme 
Ni sa force, ni sa faiblesse, ni son coeur
Et quand il  croit ouvrir ces bras 
Son ombre est celle d'une croix
Et quand il croit serrer son bonheur il le broie
Sa vie est une étrange et douloureux divorce
     Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Sa vie elle ressemble à ces soldats sans armes
Qu'on avait habillé pour un autre destin
A quoi peut leur servir de se lever matin
Eux qu'on retrouve au soir désarmés incertains
Dites ces mots Ma vie et retenez vos larmes
      Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Mon bel amour mon cher amour ma déchirure
Je te porte dans moi comme un oiseau blessé
Et ceux-là sans savoir nous regardent passer
Répétant après moi les mots que j'ai tressés
Et qui pour tes grands yeux tout aussitôt moururent
       Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Le temps d'apprendre à vivre il est dejà trop tard
Que pleurent dans la nuit nos coeurs à l'unisson
Ce qu'il faut de malheur pour la moindre chanson
Ce qu'il faut de regrets pour payer un frisson
Ce qu'il faut de sanglots pour un air de guitare
       Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Il n'y a pas d'amour qui  ne soit à douleur
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit meurtri
Il n'y pas d'amour dont on ne soit flétri
Et pas plus que de toi l'amour de la patrie
Il'n y a pas d'amour qui ne vive de pleurs
        Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux
        Mais c'est notre amour à tous deux.

Poezia/kënga është e errët, por në fund konstatimi, megjithëse dashuria nuk na jep lumturi, ajo prapë është e jona... 
Ky mesazh është më pak i hidhur se një mesazh suedez: "Dashurinë që nuk u realizua kurrë, askush nuk mund të rrëmbejë prej teje"

Më këtë krijim të bukur të Aragonit janë të lidhur disa kujtime. E transmetuam në një program të radios sonë lokale shqip "Radio-Arbëria" (requiescat in pace) me mua duke lexuar frengjisht dhe e reja Bukurije Kunushevci (nga Prishtina) shqip me zërin e saj aq të bukur. Reagimi i dëgjuesve: Emocionet më të forta nga versioni frengjisht, sepse dinamizmi i gjuhës ishte i mahnitshëm. GoDDeSS dhe të tjerë me vështirësi të kuptoni frengjishten, lexoni poezi, është nismë e mirë. Frazat na mbeten në tru dhe në shpirt...

Më herët, në fillim të viteve 50, e lexova këtë poezi në gjimnaz. Librin "Poétes d'aujourd'hui " dy vite më vonë ia dhurova një vajze në Stokholm. Ajo u zhduk nga jeta ime.... o me c'fare lumturi e gjeta librin 40 vite më vonë në një bibliotekë dhe pata mundësi për ta fotokopjuar.... Vajzat fatkeqsisht zhduken, "l'amour s'en va,  et nous sans cesse courons après...." por poezia dhe mallëngjimi mbeten në zemrat tona....

Suedezi i vjetër ju përshëndet me një "Rroftë Rinia!"

----------


## llokumja

me sa duket me shume dime kenge frengjishte se sa shqipe
po ku pyet shqiptari i di te gjitha gjuhet e botes jemi bere si robota ne ose me mire e kemi trurin computer ne (kjo nuk eshte gje e keqe) se te tere na kane zili per zgjuaresine tone e te na vine anes te tjeret se jemi si shpirta jemi si yje jemi jemi OKB

----------


## D&G Feminine

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuh Musa_ 
> *Kjo kenge cdohere me kujton romanin "das parfüm", nga Patrick Süsskind (nuk e di titullin anglisht), ja kisha ofruar cdonjerit ketu, eshte nje roman i vecant.
> 
> 
> Grace Jones  (origjinali nga edith piaf, por grace jones e kendon shume mire, dhe melodia eshte edhe me e mire se teksti, qe sjam kam haberin se cka thot)
> 
> 
> La Vie en Rose
> 
> ...



 :i habitur!:  

Kjo kenge dhe romani Parfumi i Suskind, qe meqe ra fjala eshte edhe ne shqip me Parfumi, edhe ne anglisht ka titullin Perfume, the story of a murderer, ( i kam lexuar te dyja versionet se eshte liber qe ia vlen) nuk kane lidhje fare. Cudi si i ben bashke???

Jeta ne roze

Syte qe i ulnin te mite,
e qeshura qe i humb ne goje,
Ja portreti i pacenuar
i njeriut te cilit i perkas,
kur ne krahe me pushtonte

E me thoshte me se te ulet
Une e shoh jeten ne roze
E me thoshte fjale dashurie
Per cdo dite

Dicka po ndodhte
ai kish hyre ne zemren time
Pjese e lumturise 
se ciles nuk ia dija shkakun

Ai eshte per mua
dhe une per te, ne kete jete
Fill sa e mesova,
ndjeva zemren te me e rrihte brenda

Netet e dashurise mbaruan
Lumturia zuri vendin e tij,
merzitjet e dhimbjet perplasen
kenaqesite, kenaqesite vdesin.

Nuk e di sa i sakte eshte teksti ne frengjisht po perkthimi im amator (pa fjalor :P) ky ishte. Korcari na jep ca leksione shqiperimi tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Llokume, ke pjesërisht të drejtë, pjesërisht ti gabon. Nëse shqiptari/shqiptarja e harron gjuhën amtare, ai/ajo nuk meriton asnjë respekt. Më kujtohet se si Anita Ekberg, aktore suedeze, bëri një vit në SHBA. Kur u kthye ajo fliste suedishten të përzier me anglishten. Ajo u prit me përbujze në Suedi, si një idiote që donte të sheshë mend me "amerikanizimin". Mirëpo, pikërisht amerikanizimi është rrezik: një arsimtar më tha javën e kaluar: "Nxënësit e mi të gjimnazit dinë më shumë për historinë amerikane se sa atë suedeze - po këqyrin emisionet televizive amerikane dhe marrin përshtypje se bota është Amerika!"

Kunati im Hysen shumë herë më bën të turpërohem kur ai, shqiptari, din më shumë për disa aspekte politiko-shoqërore suedeze se unë - i lindur dhe i rritur në Suedi! Hyseni erdhi nga Peshkopia në Suedi në vitet '60, beqar, në vetmi në mbrëmje me televizorin. Suedinë, jetën suedeze, ai e thithi përmes lajmeve...
Unë kisha tepër shumë punë në atë kohë,  duke mësuar këtu në Suedi, pa shqiptarë afër, gjuhën shqipe përmes librave dhe Radio-Tiranës...

Lllokume, jam 100% patriot suedez dhe 100% patriot shqiptar, edhe 100% internacionalist! Dashuria për atdheun nuk prishet nëse ne mësojmë shumë për gjuhën dhe kulturën e të tjerëve. 
Më erdhi shumë mirë kur kryetari i komunës së Ferizajit më kontaktoi duke thënë se atje duan të mësojnë dhe të përfitojnë nga përvoja suedeze në veprimtaritë komunale! Shumë mirë mendon, ndërsa disa kosovar (sipas pohimeve të kosovarëve të zgjuar) e mbyllin sytë dhe veshët për cdo gjë jashtë rutinave të tyre të coroditura nga koha e Serbisë!!! A dëshirojmë ne   Kosovës një fat të tillë? Sigurisht se jo. 

Të mësosh nga përvoja e jashtme kërkon mend dhe kujdes. Përvoja e brendshme ka vlerë, të mos imitohen metodat e huaja, duhet të shqyrtohen me aftësi seleksionimi. 

Frengjishtja nuk do të ju dëmtojë, vetëm të dashur shqiptarë. nëse ju doni të bëheni më francezë se z. Chirac, atëherë ju gaboni rëndë. Lexo cka ka postuar Leila për Luigj Gurakuqin, teksti disi thekson  (por më mirë) fjalët e mia për aktoren suedeze.... Dhe për të mbajtur të gjalla  sedrën dhe krenarinë tuaj kombëtare mjafton të lexoni Këngët e lashta që kanë krijuar shqiptarët sic është Kënga e Gjergj Elez Alisë. Askush nuk mund të marrë me mend se Ullmari suedez paska shkruar aq shumë për këtë këngë vetëm si kuriozitet.... assesi!
Me të fala

----------


## korçar

> _Postuar më parë nga D&G Feminine_ 
> * 
> 
> Kjo kenge dhe romani Parfumi i Suskind, qe meqe ra fjala eshte edhe ne shqip me Parfumi, edhe ne anglisht ka titullin Perfume, the story of a murderer, ( i kam lexuar te dyja versionet se eshte liber qe ia vlen) nuk kane lidhje fare. Cudi si i ben bashke???
> 
> Jeta ne roze
> 
> Syte qe i ulnin te mite,
> e qeshura qe i humb ne goje,
> ...


Po korrigjoj vetem strofen e fundit, pasi kusuri ishte mire (vleresim modest sepse nuk jam i kualifikuar per te bere vleresime).

Nete dashurie qe s'mbarrojne me
Lumturi e madhe qe e zvendeson
Merzitjet, brengat ne zhdukje
I lumtur, i lumtur per vdekje

----------


## Nuh Musa

e nderuara DG, 

edhe une nuk e di si i bej bashke, thjesht sepse romani luan ne france???, dhe se melodia e kenges me kujton skenaret qe i paramendoja asaj kohe duke lexuar???, eshte nje lidhej perzonale pa kurrfare fillozofie........

----------


## D&G Feminine

korcari, dy vargjet e fundit tani qe po i shof prape them qe jane keshtu:

merzitjet dhe dhimbjet perplasen
duke vdekur te lumtura, te lumtura

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

